# Opinions/Questions on Prime



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello. Have a birthday coming up and thinking of getting a tablet. I don't know much about them other than a few articles I've read. As an Android enthusiast, I'm keen on wanting a good Android model and not an iPad. I've been looking at the Galaxy Tab 10.1 and the Transformer Prime. The raw processing speed of the Asus and promise of ICS is attractive to me. Since I've never owned a tablet, was hoping for some buying opinions. Anything I need to know cons wise against the purchase of the Prime? Is it easy to type on? Also, speaking of typing, can you do word processing on tablets? I know there probably isn't a full office software suite which would come with owning a laptop, but is there a tablet option which provides doable word processing? Thanks much for your opinions. Anything else you might want to add to get me up to speed or to help my purchasing revisionists much appreciated. Thank you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronde90 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi. I personally would recommend the prime, especially considering that I am typing this post from my very own! I did the same research that you did a couple months ago when I was looking into getting a tablet; I decided to get the prime and after several (agonizing) months of waiting, it arrived and I've never doubted my investment since. IDK about the Galaxy Tab but the Prime comes with Polaris Office which is a great office suit; I've been using it a lot on my prime and I am liking it more and more each day. If you're not a fan of Polaris, there's also Documents to go , Office Suit Pro, and Quick Office Pro, all of which I own surprisingly (I got them all during the 10 cent app days). After testing them all out by typing/editing my resume, I personally like Polaris the best; It seems more responsive to me , is easier to use, and has a nice interface. With the prime though, you can get the keyboard dock to make it into a laptop/netbook/ultrabook, whatever you want to call it, which I only assume you would be getting since you are curious about office suits. You can get something similar with the Galaxy tab, but the prime's dock is much better after having tested both. Plus with the quad core processor, the prime is unimaginably fast. Having previously owned a Xoom, there is no comparison between the two. At this point, you can probably tell that I am a prime enthusiast, which I am, and rightfully so. The prime is a great tablet and as a student, it is so much more convenient for me to use; it has essentially replaced my laptop all together. I've had no WIFI or GPS issues and have also rooted mine within the first day of using it. To sum it all up, with the Tegra 3, ICS, and the keyboard dock, the prime is the clear choice for me, hands down. I hope this has helped!


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks, Ronde90. This is exactly the type of response I was looking for. Very helpful, thank you! So, how much is the keyboard running? Any good deals you know about?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronde90 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi. No problem, anytime. The keyboard dock cost me $150 and I ordered it from BestBuy using the OMS strategy that was talked about on other threads. I haven't seen or heard of any deals on the keyboard dock from anywhere. I believe that Amazon is currently shipping out the docks now and that BestBuy still has them stocked in their warehouses. I originally ordered from Amazon but then canceled my order and used the OMS strategy and got it on January 14th; I would have been receiving it within the next week or so if I kept my Amazon order.


----------



## Col. Kernel (Nov 20, 2011)

Be advised there are numerous quality control issues on the prime. Some people get perfect, wonderful tablets. Others get screens with stuck pixels, horrid light bleed, weak WiFi/Bluetooth, the ICS update has locked some Primes into a bootloop or just caused random shutdown/rebooting, and I'm sure I've left some things out.

Caveat Emptor.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback.  Does anybody know where the best deals are at for this tablet currently?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wait till June for the 700.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## buxtahuda (Jan 31, 2012)

Bill3508 said:


> Wait till June for the 700.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


And then when it has issues because it's the exact same product (albeit a bit better signal) with a more power-hungry screen from the same company lacking quality control, you can wait until July for them to announce the corrected version, and wait for it until January >.<

And I own one, just got it yesterday ^.^ I love it personally. I'm questioning the integrity of my units' accelerometer/gyroscope as motion-control games just don't feel quite right. So long as you're willing to go through a couple RMA processes you should be able to get a decent unit, and there's nothing more beast than this thing ATM.

FYI WiFi is fine for me, even through a brick wall surrounded by signal-devastating vehicles about thirty feet from our closest router I can stream my Google Music and browse the net. This is of course one of the most highly-varying issues of the Prime though, GPS is nonexistent for me and BT does not touch my WiFi signal strength. Just have to decide what you're willing to live with, because even iPads, Xooms, and most phones have some light bleed.

In short, if you've got time to play the game with customer service, I'd go after it! If not, then not.


----------



## zombie1991 (Jan 12, 2012)

Got mine from Amazon almost 2 weeks ago now. Had $20 gift certificate. I have Prime so no shipping cost and live in IL so no sales tax either. I picked up the dock by walking into best buy and buying it. I had a $50 certificate there. So far I have ZERO issues with it.

Rooted it just to get my PS3 controller to work with it via "sixaxis control" and that works well too playing GTA 3 and Shadowgun THD. NO IDEA on GPS issues. I have a Galaxy Nexus phone so don't need a tablet GPS.

My wifi works in my house also and I have a VERY old home with VERY thick walls. LOVE reading on Google Currents with it and I use Pocket Casts to download and watch video pod casts with it ALL THE TIME. I don't type on the dock a lot but when I do it's pretty easy. A little cramped but it's small and just takes some getting used to. No more than my CR48 I got sent from Google.

It comes with Polaris Office but I have not used it yet. No need. But from what I've read most seem to like it. Of course Google Docs would be a choice as well.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Typing on my new Transformer Prime! 
Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------

